# Belly bacon



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

Got 10 lb of pork belly, cured with TQ and brown sugar as per Bear.













adamphone310_zpsdd577c0d.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 9, 2014






Cured for 10 days the 2 days in the fridge to rest.

Broke out this ol girl for the job.













adamphone320_zps047dd994.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 9, 2014






Got Pitmasters Blend smoking away.  Set temp at 120 the whole time.













adamphone317_zpseea35f18.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 9, 2014






Into the smoke.













adamphone316_zps38535957.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 9, 2014






11 hours later we have this.













adamphone319_zps0c586b61.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 9, 2014


















adamphone318_zps6e73effb.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 9, 2014






In the fridge to rest for 2-3 days.

Sliced pics later in the week.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks good. I'm trying to get a membership to Restaurant Depot.  Pork bellies were $2.06 per lbs a week or so ago.  Had to buy a box that weighed about 50 lbs though.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a good deal.  I paid 3.69 for this belly.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 9, 2014)

My last belly cost me somewhere around $3.50.  That's why I haven't done anymore of my own - it's good, but I can buy decent thick cut store bacon for the same price.  Hard to do it knowing that it is costing me more.

Now, if I can get the $2.06 price, then it's game on!!!!


----------



## ron maxwell (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello, was that a brine or a rub you used? Thanks! Looks good.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

A rub using tender quick.


----------



## disco (Mar 9, 2014)

The colour is fantastic Adam. You're the Belly Boss!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Disco.  Wait for the sliced pics.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> My last belly cost me somewhere around $3.50.  That's why I haven't done anymore of my own - it's good, but I can buy decent thick cut store bacon for the same price.  Hard to do it knowing that it is costing me more.
> 
> Now, if I can get the $2.06 price, then it's game on!!!!


Store bought here is 6 bucks a lb plus mine is way better.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't blame you.  You are saving $2.50 a lbs and getting something better.  I would do the same if I was saving that much.  It just cost me as much for bellies as it does bacon.  Go figure.

Do you have much fat rendered cooking at 120?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

None.   Check out the link I posted above.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 9, 2014)

Good looking belly my friend,will chime in for the sliced pics later. How do you like going with just the one temp?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks great man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I'm out of bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I need to buy some more belly when I get out & about - until that happens I'm gonna drool all over your pictures


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

desertlites said:


> Good looking belly my friend,will chime in for the sliced pics later. How do you like going with just the one temp?



Thanks, other than cold smoking this is the only way I have done it.   Would there be a difference ramping the temps up like Bear does?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks great man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.   Come back wensday with a towel.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice slabs and pretty bacon C-man....... You gonna be a happy camper!

Great job man.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Foam but I would like to find better slabs.  Thicker slabs.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 9, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Foam but I would like to find better slabs. Thicker slabs.


Bigger, thicker, more abundant, meatier, fattier slabs at cheaper prices........ <Chuckles> Its the nature of the beast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2014)

desertlites said:


> Good looking belly my friend,will chime in for the sliced pics later. How do you like going with just the one temp?





c farmer said:


> Thanks, other than cold smoking this is the only way I have done it. Would there be a difference ramping the temps up like Bear does?


Actually the Step by Step "Bacon (Extra Smokey)" that Adam used was basically set at 120* for 9 1/2 hours after putting the AMNS in.

The only change I made then was 130* (10 more degrees) for the last 2 hours. That was just to add a little more color.

That last 2 hours was the only difference between yours & mine, and 10* for 2 hours isn't really a difference.

Your Bacon looks Beautiful, Adam!!!

I'm betting it tastes even better, too!!!

Nice Job,

Bear



> >


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 10, 2014)

Good idea getting it before the summer heat gets here. It turned out very nice!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Bear, its resting before slicing in the fridge now.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks. Come back wensday with a towel.


Oh I will - I will


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

Sliced pics finally.













adamphone329_zps81229735.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 14, 2014


















adamphone330_zpsee28daf7.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 14, 2014






Also picked this up to do a double smoked ham.













adamphone331_zps6c9969a3.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Mar 14, 2014






Thanks Bear for a great step by step on bacon.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 14, 2014)

Fine looking bacon. Great job and thanks for the tutorial on how to make it. If on my 2nd trip to Restuarant Depot.. I happen to stumble over bellies for two bucks..I will be in business. Now what I am going to to with 50 lbs of the stuff..I aint quite sure..lol.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice bacon!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Nice bacon!!!




Thanks Woodcutter.  This stuff would be 10 bucks a lb in the store.



bigwheel said:


> Fine looking bacon. Great job and thanks for the tutorial on how to make it. If on my 2nd trip to Restuarant Depot.. I happen to stumble over bellies for two bucks..I will be in business. Now what I am going to to with 50 lbs of the stuff..I aint quite sure..lol.



We go through 10 lb in 2 months.  50 lb would be no problem.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 14, 2014)

We prob go through a pound a week. So 50 lbs last a year..and aint got much place to keep it. Hey maybe a person could make it and sell it..hmmm.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

This is for a family member.  I have a loin curing for smoked pork chops.  After it gets done my belly will get cured.


----------



## deuce (Mar 14, 2014)

Excellent looking BACON!! I am going to have to try making it this way once I eat up the 23# in the freezer.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Disco.  *Wait for the sliced pics*.



Yeaaaa...  that's what we're doing...  WAITING .....   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2014)

cf, man don't know how I missed your thread here !!  All I can say is that is just the tastiest lookin bacon I have ever seen.  WOW, I have seriously gotta try that !  But probably could not do it the justice you did there!!  Nice job man, very nice !!  :2thumbs:   

Justin


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yeaaaa... that's what we're doing... WAITING .....


Scroll up.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> cf, man don't know how I missed your thread here !! All I can say is that is just the tastiest lookin bacon I have ever seen. WOW, I have seriously gotta try that ! But probably could not do it the justice you did there!! Nice job man, very nice !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man,  if I can do it so can you.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2014)

That's beautiful stuff man! Ya really nailed that one!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Foam.  Maybe fry and crumble up in some of your slaw?


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Foam. Maybe fry and crumble up in some of your slaw?


Never tried that, doesn't it get soggy...... besides don't know once cooked if it could last that long. LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a idea that popped in my head.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Just a idea that popped in my head.


It is good on Potato Salad when sprinkled on top...... Weeeeee doggies!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks real good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Sure wouldn't last long around me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I came by Wednesday with a towel & yesterday with a napkin but found nothing - I had to use my sleeve tonight but I'm good


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 15, 2014)

Well I asked some of the elder female farm lady kinfolks about freezing bacon one time. "She say no..you dont need to freeze bacon..that is why they make bacon out of it so it dont need freezing." I seem to be detecting conflicting testimony here..lol. Yall are driving me crazy.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks real good man!  :drool    Sure wouldn't last long around me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, I got really busy this week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sliced pics finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're set for a little while!!

Are you going to use my Step by Step on the Double Smoked Ham??

If you do use this one. This is my best one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141903/double-smoked-hams-times-4-step-by-step

Here's the Tutorial you used for this Bacon if anybody else needs it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Real Nice Job, Adam!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Bear, I have to give all of this batch away.  Well all but one pack.  I have to try it.  LOl

Got another batch going into cure next week.

I might try you step by step for the ham but in my mini - wsm.


----------

